# Google- Hypnosis, CBT May Benefit Patients with IBS - PsychCentral.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Hypnosis, CBT May Benefit Patients with IBS*
*PsychCentral.com*
Hypnosis, CBT May Benefit Patients with *IBS* Hypnosis and cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) may benefit patients suffering from a functional bowel disorder such as *irritable bowel syndrome*, according to new research from the University of Florida.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

